# Hughes vs. GSP CONFIRMED For UFC 79



## Korsakov (Nov 24, 2007)

on matt's blog

Matt Hughes - 9-Time UFC Welterweight Champion


for the interim title. 5 round fight.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Booyea!

This just saved the card!

I wonder what kind of shape GSP is in, and what his training camp is going to look like.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

I don't like this match for Georges, just because of how little notice he received. I still think he'll win, I just expect this fight to be a lot closer this time.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

dumb move on both their parts


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Beat me to it. Also, not fair to say GSP took the fight on short notice, cuz so did Hughes.

Don't know who to take in this fight, leaning towards Hughes.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Beat me to it. Also, not fair to say GSP took the fight on short notice, cuz so did Hughes.
> 
> Don't know who to take in this fight, leaning towards Hughes.


I would say short notice would play more of an impact on Georges though. I mean, Hughes has been training for months for a fight, GSP has been training but not with the intent of fighting until now (a month away).


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Why?

I don't think GSP will be at much of a disadvantage. This will be the 3rd time he's trained and fought for Hughes, he knows what it takes, knows Hughes game, has watched all the film, etc etc. Beyond that, he just came off a fight against another wrestler...so i see no disadvantage there. His training camp will have to begin immediately, and it will only be 5 weeks. Assuming he's already in shape (ofcourse he is) then that's not too much of a disadvantage as many camps are only 6 weeks. He can easily peak in 5 weeks. I think GSP will be ok.

As far as Hughes, he knew if he won he was going to have to fight GSP again anyway, might as well do it now. He loses nothing here, except maybe holding a vanity belt if he doesn't believe he can beat GSP.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Damn, why can't they go a different direction? I'd take Alves, Fitch, KARO! and Davis over GSP. 

I want Hughes to beat GSP, mostly because I like him more. Sadly, I see this going the way of their second fight. GSP has all the tools to destroy Hughes.


----------



## mma17 (Jun 4, 2007)

I've got GSP. He's a better athlete, more explosive, and did well at fending off KOS's shots so I expect him to do well against Hughes. All these interim title fights and vacant title spots are very strange.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

I really hope GSP takes this so we can see Serra/GSP II!


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Flak said:


> Why?
> 
> I don't think GSP will be at much of a disadvantage. This will be the 3rd time he's trained and fought for Hughes, he knows what it takes, knows Hughes game, has watched all the film, etc etc. Beyond that, he just came off a fight against another wrestler...so i see no disadvantage there. His training camp will have to begin immediately, and it will only be 5 weeks. Assuming he's already in shape (ofcourse he is) then that's not too much of a disadvantage as many camps are only 6 weeks. He can easily peak in 5 weeks. I think GSP will be ok.
> 
> As far as Hughes, he knew if he won he was going to have to fight GSP again anyway, might as well do it now. He loses nothing here, except maybe holding a vanity belt if he doesn't believe he can beat GSP.


Hughes is a dangerous match-up for GSP, everyone just chooses to remember the second fight, but no one seems to remember the first where Hughes schooled GSP in the grappling department. Seriously, reversing that Kimura into an armbar was SLICK.

GSP may know Hughes' game, but Hughes' also knows GSP's.

This fight will be WAY more competitive than the second fight, and way more fun than what Serra/Hughes was going to be.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I was going to enjoy Hughes schooling Matt Serra. I was going to really enjoy that.

Hughes may know GSP's game, but Hughes is basically worthless without the takedown, especially in there against GSP. GSP's takedown defense is really good, so I don't see Hughes getting him down. Who knows, though, he did before, so he could get him down again


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

I think so too, mainly because i dont expect Hughes to dick around trying to strike with a superior striker. I think he'll go back to basics and work his bread and butter takedowns/GnP. It'll be up to GSP to sprawl or outwork him on the ground...not a simple task.

It will be close because of who they are and how they fight, not because GSP only had 5 weeks imo.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Damone said:


> Damn, why can't they go a different direction? I'd take Alves, Fitch, KARO! and Davis over GSP.
> 
> I want Hughes to beat GSP, mostly because I like him more. Sadly, I see this going the way of their second fight. GSP has all the tools to destroy Hughes.


Unfortunately, I agree with you. I really want Hughes to beat St. Pierre but I just don't see how hes going too if he can't take him down. I just HOPE if Georges St. Pierre gets passed Serra Hughes gets to fight Serra after, its a fight hes always wanted and I'd love to see him shut Serra up.

IF Hughes does take St. Pierre down, I can see him winning. I just think hes a better ground fighter, more complete on the ground as well. It will be no easy task to get him there though.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

I think GSP is a guy that is in the gym year round though and I know he was helping Jardine for Liddell and Rashad for Bisping so I don't think he is at that much of a disadvantage plus we're still over a month away from the PPV


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

I said it many times before but Hughes clearly did not take the 2nd GSp fight as seriously as he should have. It was extremely obvious to even a blind autistic man. Hughes only tried one little half assed takedown attempt, and tried to stand and trade the rest of the time. When has Hughes ever done that? He felt he was winning the standup against BJ the fight before (which it was actually a lot closer than you might remember), so he thought he could and would beat GSP in the standup as well. He lost, that's his problem and GSP's good doing. This time will be different though. He knows where he can beat him, and where he can't. Hughes will either sub or TKO GSP this time around. But GSP's sprawl is pretty ungodly. It really depends on how bad Hughes wants this fight. I'm certain he can take him down if he really wanted to.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Damone said:


> I was going to enjoy Hughes schooling Matt Serra. I was going to really enjoy that.
> 
> Hughes may know GSP's game, but Hughes is basically worthless without the takedown, especially in there against GSP. GSP's takedown defense is really good, so I don't see Hughes getting him down. Who knows, though, he did before, so he could get him down again


I know what you mean, I really dislike Matt Serra's attitude, he really just seems to have the "little man" complex Hughes always talks about.

Hughes' stand-up is pretty bad, but most people at WW have meh stand-up compared to Georges. Matt got the best of the ground game in their first fight, and won some pretty nice scrambles but I can't see him finishing Georges.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> I said it many times before but Hughes clearly did not take the 2nd GSp fight as seriously as he should have. It was extremely obvious to even a blind autistic man. Hughes only tried one little half assed takedown attempt, and tried to stand and trade the rest of the time. When has Hughes ever done that? He felt he was winning the standup against BJ the fight before (which it was actually a lot closer than you might remember), so he thought he could and would beat GSP in the standup as well. He lost, that's his problem and GSP's good doing. This time will be different though. He knows where he can beat him, and where he can't. Hughes will either sub or TKO GSP this time around. But GSP's sprawl is pretty ungodly. It really depends on how bad Hughes wants this fight. I'm certain he can take him down if he really wanted to.


I think he can take him down as well, if you noticed in his second fight with BJ Penn he was alot more aggressive with the takedown attempts and eventually got him on his back (before his rib was seperated) Of course BJ Penn eventually countered him but thats what Penn does, thats not something I could see St. Pierre doing to a superior grappler in Hughes.


----------



## Korsakov (Nov 24, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> I said it many times before but Hughes clearly did not take the 2nd GSp fight as seriously as he should have. It was extremely obvious to even a blind autistic man.


"it was extremely obvious to even a blind autistic man."


was it? is that comment supposed to prove your opinions to us? lol


no, hughes was trying as hard as he could to take GSP down but GSP's takedown defense was off the hook. hughes didn't stand because he wanted to. he stood because he had no other choice. saying "i didn't try as hard as i could have" is a cheap excuse that anyone can use at anytime.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

mma17 said:


> I've got GSP. He's a better athlete, more explosive, and did well at fending off KOS's shots so I expect him to do well against Hughes. All these interim title fights and vacant title spots are very strange.


im going to have to go with my boy kyle on this one, All GSP in this one


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

No choice? You're right that St. Pierre has GREAT takedown defense, but that doesn't mean hes invincible to takedowns, Hughes stood with him for about 98% of that fight, he tried one takedown and missed it so that means he has no choice but to stand with him? riiight. 

I think St. Pierre is the favorite in this one but to say Hughes, a guy who has some great takedowns, is unable to take him down ever is a little off to me. Although I do think St. Pierre can avoid most attempts.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Nick_V03 said:


> No choice? You're right that St. Pierre has GREAT takedown defense, but that doesn't mean hes invincible to takedowns, Hughes stood with him for about 98% of that fight, he tried one takedown and missed it so that means he has no choice but to stand with him? riiight.


He stood with him but he was trying to set up take downs that GSP prevented.


----------



## BrAinDeaD (Oct 15, 2006)

This is great news. But I think it's also a bit rushed. They're both at an equal disadvantage, just having one month to prepare for each other. Hughes was preparing for Serra, and GSP wasn't expecting to fight until April, but I'm sure he's in shape and still training hard.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Korsakov said:


> "it was extremely obvious to even a blind autistic man."
> 
> 
> was it? is that comment supposed to prove your opinions to us? lol
> ...


Firstly, I was just being funny about the blind autistic comment.

Secondly, Hughes tried one takedown.

Thirdly, the one takedown he tried lasted about 2 seconds.

Fourthly, he said in the interviews leading up to the fight that he wanted to knock GSP out.

Fifthly, a blind autistic man could see that Hughes had a shit gameplan in that fight, and was completely 180 degrees different fighter than he was in his 44 previous fights.

Sixthly, I gave credit where it was due. I said GSP has ungodly TD defense, as evidenced by his mid-air sprawls against Kos and Hughes. It was Matt's mistake to come in with a shit gameplan, and GSP's good doing having a better one. All I'm saying is that you can't expect this 3rd fight to go exactly like the 2nd one. People tend to forget than Hughes and GSP are legitimately 1-1 against each other.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

GMW said:


> He stood with him but he was trying to set up take downs that GSP prevented.


He could have been more aggressive with them though, he seemed more than willing to stand and exchange to me which was a bad idea, as shown.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

I think Koscheck's wrestling is better than Hughes, and look what happened with him and GSP.. he got outwrestled. I don't think GSP has to worry about being outwrestled and GnP'ed by Hughes. GSP is even better than he was the 2nd time they fought, and Hughes has not improved since his prime(from looking at his last 2 performances). GSP will win this fight fairly easily IMO.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Nick_V03 said:


> He could have been more aggressive with them though, he seemed more than willing to stand and exchange to me which was a bad idea, as shown.


Yeah, he could. I was just saying, Hughes wasn't trying to strike with him.


----------



## toddums (Mar 4, 2007)

The most surprising thing to me about this thread is not the fight itself, but that Hughes still has fans. Damone likes Hughes? His personality reeks.


Anyways, GSP by punches to the face.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Nick_V03 said:


> IF Hughes does take St. Pierre down, I can see him winning. I just think hes a better ground fighter, more complete on the ground as well. It will be no easy task to get him there though.


I agree. Hughes has a better ground game, and his top positioning is excellent. If he gets GSP down, then he has a good shot at winning this. Hughes' confidence will build after that first successful takedown, and with Hughes, he'll do what it takes to win. 

GSP did school Koscheck, but Hughes is a different kind of fighter, more experienced and better on the ground. Hughes has great MMA wrestling, while Koscheck just has great wrestling.


----------



## benn (Dec 4, 2006)

Thats good news.:thumbsup: 
I get to watch Liddell n GSP on the same card.:thumb02:


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

I thought it was pretty obvious Hughes seemed content to stand with GSP last time. I got the impression that Hughes had run through the division with his usual tactics, and wanted to try something new and funky....so he decided to throw hands. I think Hughes was just looking for a new challenge. I've said this before, but i equate it to finishing a video game, then trying to finish it again with you're B moves, or B character.

That said, i still don't think Hughes will win this. I see GSP sprawling and avoiding most takedowns, and even returning the favour. Hughes is an excellent grappler, but i think GSP is tailor made to beat him.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

GMW said:


> Yeah, he could. I was just saying, Hughes wasn't trying to strike with him.


I dunno man he said many times before the fight how he was disappointed about how he (thought) he was beating BJ on their feet in their 2nd fight and he didn't get to knock him out. He said he felt confident in his hands after that fight and he wanted to make a statement and get his first KO victory ever against GSP. He was a 9-time welterweight champion, he was prolly getting bored having the same gameplan every fight. He didn't have much to lose because he and GSP are on good terms and he thinks GSP is the future of the sport, didn't worry about losing too much because it would be a change and he knew he would have a rubber match if he lost anyway. He tried something new, and he failed. This was the one fight where Hughes didn't look pissed or ashamed when he realized he lost.


EDIT: holy shit me and Flak posted basically the same thing at the same time


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> I dunno man he said many times before the fight how he was disappointed about how he (thought) he was beating BJ on their feet in their 2nd fight and he didn't get to knock him out. He said he felt confident in his hands after that fight and he wanted to make a statement and get his first KO victory ever against GSP.


Ahhh, I remember GSP saying that Matt hughes wasn't trying to strike with him but at that level you just can't shoot in for the take down, etc.

I guess if Hughes said it though, he must of been tryin to strike with him....for some odd reason


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Damone said:


> I agree. Hughes has a better ground game, and his top positioning is excellent. If he gets GSP down, then he has a good shot at winning this. Hughes' confidence will build after that first successful takedown, and with Hughes, he'll do what it takes to win.
> 
> GSP did school Koscheck, but Hughes is a different kind of fighter, more experienced and better on the ground. Hughes has great MMA wrestling, while Koscheck just has great wrestling.


Hughes also has Jiu-jitsu.


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

Hughes was definetly trying to strike with GSP, he only attempted 1 TD all fight. 

I would give the edge to GSP, because Hughes can't stand with him and GSP has maybe the best TD defense in the sport, but Hughes is Hughes, If anybody can take the fight to the ground it's him.

This should be an interesting fight, I wouldn't be surprised if it goes either way.


----------



## raul21 (Dec 31, 2006)

wow that's great news, hughes/gsp III, let's wait and find out would it be another dominating of gsp over hughes or hughes will get his revenge over his loss in ufc 65.:thumbsup:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

The Legend said:


> Hughes also has Jiu-jitsu.


Yeah, and his jitz game is really solid.


----------



## Korsakov (Nov 24, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Secondly, Hughes tried one takedown.
> 
> Thirdly, the one takedown he tried lasted about 2 seconds.
> 
> ...



hughes only had 1 real takedown attempt and that is because GSP was so good at jumping in and out of range (those are matt's own words) and keeping matt at a distance with strikes. matt COULDN'T go for anymore takedowns because GSP's gameplan was so perfect.

secondly, the takedown attempt only lasted for 3-4 seconds because that's how long most takedown attempts last. how long did you expect it to last? 30 seconds? GSP scrambled like a mofo and got out of it quickly. 

all of these things happened not because hughes didn't try (he did try), but because GSP was just so good.


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

Here is what I see.

(I am not a fan of GSP or Matt Hughes.... just getting that out of the way)

GSP Was traveling to and from Jacksons camp and in his last two fights was KOed by a BJJ fighter and went to in my opinion and unimpressive decision with a "middle of the herd" WW.

Unless he come out like he did against Hughes in 2006 I don't think he can win this fight.

I am not saying Matt Hughes was much more impressive in his last two fights but I do think he has more tools and a much stronger mental game. Obviously he has much more experience.


----------



## BHShaman (Sep 2, 2006)

UFC needs to shake things up.
Hughes/GSP is NOT of interest.
Hughes wins, he just gets Serra again anyway. He loses and GSP is back in line and we see Serra/GSP. BORING. 

Hughes and GSP both lost recently (not counting Hughes SnuggleFest in his last decision)

There are a half dozen wanna-be contenders that could have measured themselves against Hughes. Don't pair them up again, Set them up as Gate Keepers and give them each another opponent. Hughes can get his rematch, even if he loses. But, he probably would not against any of the other interesting fighters.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

I agree Matt Hughes is a good grappler with a great top game, but I think GSP's ground game is on another level than Hughes'. His bjj is definitely better, and I would argue his wrestling is better too. He is also much quicker, more explosive, and has very good take down defense.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Korsakov said:


> hughes only had 1 real takedown attempt and that is because GSP was so good at jumping in and out of range (those are matt's own words) and keeping matt at a distance with strikes. matt COULDN'T go for anymore takedowns because GSP's gameplan was so perfect.
> 
> secondly, the takedown attempt only lasted for 3-4 seconds because that's how long most takedown attempts last. how long did you expect it to last? 30 seconds? GSP scrambled like a mofo and got out of it quickly.
> 
> all of these things happened not because hughes didn't try (he did try), but because GSP was just so good.


Yea, watch the 2nd fight with Penn again, and count how many seconds he tried for that takedown. That's all I meant.

I never said Matt didn't try. I said he didn't try as hard as he normally does or could have.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

I can see GSP being pretty motivated for this fight. Not only does he become an interm champion, but he also gets to avenge his loss against Serra. I expect GSP to come to the fight focused and prepared. 

I'm leaning towards GSP because I'm uncertain about what condition Hughes is going to come in to this fight. He seemed to have endured a lot of stress doing the TUF show and is close to retirement.

Hughes will most likely get this to the ground eventually, but at what cost. My prediction: GSP via TKO, late in the 4th round.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

wukkadb said:


> I agree Matt Hughes is a good grappler with a great top game, but I think GSP's ground game is on another level than Hughes'. His bjj is definitely better, and I would argue his wrestling is better too. He is also much quicker, more explosive, and has very good take down defense.


GSP's BJJ is not better than Hughes. Hughes subbed GSP, and almost subbed and outgrappled Royce. How can GSP's BJJ be better than Hughes when it's already been proven that it is in fact worse? lol

Hughes has one of the most underrated ground games in the sport. Who has GSP ever submitted that Matt hasn't already subbed twice? Did GSP ever even pass Kos' guard?


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> GSP's BJJ is not better than Hughes. Hughes subbed GSP, and almost subbed and outgrappled Royce. How can GSP's BJJ be better than Hughes when it's already been proven that it is in fact worse? lol
> 
> Hughes has one of the most underrated ground games in the sport. Who has GSP ever submitted that Matt hasn't already subbed twice?



Well put, facts are facts.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Hughes has a great ground game, slightly better than GSP's, but i wouldn't put it head and shoulders above. I think the armbar in the first fight was more of a mental mistake than anything, and that was 3 years ago. I give the edge to Hughes on the ground, assuming he has top position. If he's on bottom i think that goes out the window.

As far as interesting matchups, this has to happen for the division to move forward. I know we've seen this, but obviously we're all interested. Once these 2 fight, it frees both of them up for guys like fitch, Karo, etc.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> GSP's BJJ is not better than Hughes. Hughes subbed GSP, and almost subbed and outgrappled Royce. How can GSP's BJJ be better than Hughes when it's already been proven that it is in fact worse? lol
> 
> Hughes has one of the most underrated ground games in the sport. Who has GSP ever submitted that Matt hasn't already subbed twice? Did GSP ever even pass Kos' guard?


Hughes fought GSP in 2004? GSP's ground game was not at the level then as it is now. GSP is a brown belt under Renzo Gracie now, and his wrestling has also improved since then. I don't understand how saying Hughes subbed GSP with an arm bar with one second left 3 years ago shows he has better bjj? Hughes doesn't even train traditional bjj, he trains with militech, which is submission grappling.


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

wukkadb said:


> Hughes fought GSP in 2004? GSP's ground game was not at the level then as it is now. GSP is a brown belt under Renzo Gracie now, and his wrestling has also improved since then. I don't understand how saying Hughes subbed GSP with an arm bar with one second left 3 years ago shows he has better bjj? Hughes doesn't even train traditional bjj, he trains with militech, which is submission grappling.



You're right. But he left Renzo and now is training half time in Canada and half with Greg Jackson.
That leaves him with no solid full time camp and a BJJ brown belt that he can't work on now.

Also, for somebody who trains you should know that the only difference between tradition BJJ and "submission wrestling" is the Gi.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

wukkadb said:


> Hughes fought GSP in 2004? GSP's ground game was not at the level then as it is now. GSP is a brown belt under Renzo Gracie now, and his wrestling has also improved since then. I don't understand how saying Hughes subbed GSP with an arm bar with one second left 3 years ago shows he has better bjj? Hughes doesn't even train traditional bjj, he trains with militech, which is submission grappling.


But what has GSP done since then to show you he has passed up Hughes? So GSP only got better but Hughes got worse? I just don't get the logic. He very well could have better BJJ, but there's nothing supporting it. It's just an assumption. It would be like me saying Sherk has better BJJ than Penn. It could be true, but there's no basis behind it. I'm just wondering.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Praise jebus that GSP stepped up like this.


----------



## crioggio (Dec 24, 2006)

I think it's a bad move for Matt Hugues. He goes from having a great chance to become the champion again (Serra, in my opinion was going to get dominated,) and getting his rubber match with GSP to having a great chance to lose to a superior fighter and no possibility to either fight for the tittle nor put his hands on Serra. 

__________________
"...Big John MacArthy steps in to *rescue* Rich Franklin"
Joe Rogan as he comments Silva's KO over Franklin on the replay.


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

crioggio said:


> I think it's a bad move for Matt Hugues. He goes from having a great chance to become the champion again (Serra, in my opinion was going to get dominated,) and getting his rubber match with GSP to having a great chance to lose to a superior fighter and no possibility to either fight for the tittle nor put his hands on Serra.



Superior fighter? Yeahhhh, the superior fighter gets KOed by Serra and goes to a decision with KOS lol


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

crioggio said:


> I think it's a bad move for Matt Hugues. He goes from having a great chance to become the champion again (Serra, in my opinion was going to get dominated,) and getting his rubber match with GSP to having a great chance to lose to a superior fighter and no possibility to either fight for the tittle nor put his hands on Serra.
> 
> __________________
> "...Big John MacArthy steps in to *rescue* Rich Franklin"
> Joe Rogan as he comments Silva's KO over Franklin on the replay.


You're right it is a bad move if you look at it like that. But what if he wins? Then he's the shit. At least he's not pussying out and taking the easy route you know?


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

*A real tough fight for Hughes!*

GSP definitly has the tools to win this fight! He does have great takedown defense which we saw in his fights with Matt Hughes, Josh Koscheck, and Jason "Mayham" Miller! He can be very deadly on the ground! I mean look what he did to Sean Sherk! The ground is Sherk's comfort zone and GSP took him there and beat the hell out of him! He also took Koscheck to the ground and outwrestled his ass. I think Hughes is in trouble!


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Koscheck is actually a really solid fighter, so I was impressed with GSP's ability to outwrestle him. Dude just shut the guy down, it was awesome.


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

Damone said:


> Koscheck is actually a really solid fighter, so I was impressed with GSP's ability to outwrestle him. Dude just shut the guy down, it was awesome.



You're right, he did out wrestle him. But he didn't beat him.
He out wrestled him and won a decision.
He couldn't stop him, and obviously couldn't stop Serra.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

I agree that GSP outclassing Kos is pretty impressive...you'd think with all the hype he gets that he would have beat him down though, he didn't really do much of anything in that fight, except out position him. Hughes would have finished it IMO either a TKO or sub.

Goddamn Atom you beat me to the punch every time haha


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> I agree that GSP outclassing Kos is pretty impressive...you'd think with all the hype he gets that he would have beat him down though, he didn't really do much of anything in that fight, except out position him. Hughes would have finished it IMO either a TKO or sub.
> 
> Goddamn Atom you beat me to the punch every time haha



Sort of my point also.


----------



## khaldun007 (Oct 15, 2006)

i'm SO HAPPY about this. except i'd much rather have had matt hughes defeat serra, so gsp wouldn't have to fight him. seriously i'm going to be having nightmares about serra TKO'ing gsp again before their next fight if gsp takes this one. seriously.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

AtomDanger said:


> You're right, he did out wrestle him. But he didn't beat him.
> He out wrestled him and won a decision.
> He couldn't stop him, and obviously couldn't stop Serra.


He out did him in everything, he beat him. Just didn't finish.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> But what has GSP done since then to show you he has passed up Hughes? So GSP only got better but Hughes got worse? I just don't get the logic. He very well could have better BJJ, but there's nothing supporting it. It's just an assumption. It would be like me saying Sherk has better BJJ than Penn. It could be true, but there's no basis behind it. I'm just wondering.


Well, look at Hughes last fight vs Lytle and GSP's last fight vs Koscheck. Who's ground game looked better? And who has a better ground game between Lytle and Koscheck? Also, GSP's top game vs Bj Penn looked a little better than Hughes' top game IMO. Gsp was never in danger of being submitted, where Bj came very close to submitting Hughes. Also, Renzo awarded him his brown belt because of his performance vs Bj.


----------



## Korsakov (Nov 24, 2007)

AtomDanger said:


> Superior fighter? Yeahhhh, the superior fighter gets KOed by Serra and goes to a decision with KOS lol



yea hughes is such the superior fighter that he totally destroyed GSP last time, and he KO'd LYTLE lol


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

GMW said:


> He out did him in everything, he beat him. Just didn't finish.



As a fighter I do not consider two men rolling and striking a little then asking 3 peoples opinions of who did better anything to brag about. I do not consider that him beating Kos, he might have done better, but he COULDN'T finish where Matt Hughes would have.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> I agree that GSP outclassing Kos is pretty impressive...you'd think with all the hype he gets that he would have beat him down though, he didn't really do much of anything in that fight, except out position him. Hughes would have finished it IMO either a TKO or sub.
> 
> Goddamn Atom you beat me to the punch every time haha


He tried getting the Kimura on him but Kos was holding his own shorts but I think (correct me if I'm wrong) Kos was getting all the hype going into that fight like Rogan saying "Josh Koscheck maybe the best athlete we have ever seen in the UFC" blah blah blah.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

AtomDanger said:


> As a fighter I do not consider two men rolling and striking a little then asking 3 peoples opinions of who did better anything to brag about. I do not consider that him beating Kos, he might have done better, but he COULDN'T finish where Matt Hughes would have.


As a fighter then, I'd think you'd respect a more technical match then just running in for a knock out. Sometimes its better to play it safe, i wonder if i could get a link to the fight, i'd be interested in rewatching it.


----------



## khaldun007 (Oct 15, 2006)

sorry when did hughes face kos and finish him? gsp had a kimura like 3 times almost finishing kos. i'm not saying hughes COULDN't finish, but he hasn't done it yet either. i'd say hughes ground game is slightly above gsp, or maybe its just his strength, but gsp has noticeably better standup and about equal wrestling and conditioning.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

AtomDanger said:


> As a fighter I do not consider two men rolling and striking a little then asking 3 peoples opinions of who did better anything to brag about. I do not consider that him beating Kos, he might have done better, but he COULDN'T finish where Matt Hughes would have.


Hughes would of sure finished Koscheck, but couldn't finish Chris Lytle? Hmm.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

AtomDanger said:


> As a fighter I do not consider two men rolling and striking a little then asking 3 peoples opinions of who did better anything to brag about. I do not consider that him beating Kos, he might have done better, but he COULDN'T finish where Matt Hughes would have.


We wouldn't know if Matt Hughes could finish Kos unless they fought, it could be the other way around.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

wukkadb said:


> Well, look at Hughes last fight vs Lytle and GSP's last fight vs Koscheck. Who's ground game looked better? And who has a better ground game between Lytle and Koscheck? Also, GSP's top game vs Bj Penn looked a little better than Hughes' top game IMO. Gsp was never in danger of being submitted, where Bj came very close to submitting Hughes. Also, Renzo awarded him his brown belt because of his performance vs Bj.


I can see the logic now...but now I gotta read in between the lines. GSP looked equally as good against Kos as Hughes did against Lytle IMO. 

Kos has awesome wrestling, not so great BJJ. GSP outwrestled him, but didn't show me that his BJJ was superior to Kos'.

Lytle has his hands, and really good and underrated BJJ, as well as good takedown defense. Hughes took him down, and outgrappled him, basically the same way GSP did to Kos. Matt didn't sub or TKO Lytle, but Lytle's strength lies in his defense (which includes BJJ obviously). Kos' defense isn't as good as Lytle's. But both were outclassed but Hughes and GSP.

Onto BJ Penn. BJ was healthy and conditioned well for the Hughes fight, he was at the lowest peak of his career for the GSP fight. Both fights he locked in a triangle, both fights the bell saved them from getting subbed by said triangle.

I wouldn't brag about getting a brownbelt because of a 15 minute MMA fight with someone who was clearly out of shape. That's kind of a dumb way to hand someone a rank, don't you think? Sounds like a gift to me. He didn't earn it properly.

He got schooled in the BJJ dept of that fight, and so did Hughes. I, and a lot of others, think BJ should have won the GSP fight because he did more damage off his back than GSP did from top position, and all GSP ever really did was press him against the cage and put him on his back a couple times, which was followed by BJ putting him in precarious positions and beating his face in from the bottom.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> I can see the logic now...but now I gotta read in between the lines. GSP looked equally as good against Kos as Hughes did against Lytle IMO.
> 
> Kos has awesome wrestling, not so great BJJ. GSP outwrestled him, but didn't show me that his BJJ was superior to Kos'.
> 
> ...


I agree that the Bj Penn fight is not that good of a reference, but I definitely think GSP's performance vs Koscheck was more impressive than Hughes' performance vs Lytle. Idk how you can argue that one


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

wukkadb said:


> Hughes would of sure finished Koscheck, but couldn't finish Chris Lytle? Hmm.


Lytle's known for being near impossible to finish. Lytle's also known for having much much better BJJ than Kos.


----------



## EGO KILLER (Oct 26, 2006)

am I reading this right or did I miss something? is Hughes vs. GSP for the title? or are they fighting for a title shot? because if its for a shot that was a dumb move for matt. either way I hope Matt takes it


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Both were solid performances, actually. With Lytle vs Hughes, Hughes had to work his game, and Lytle's such a good defensive fighter, that he doesn't take a whole lot of damage.

Josh Koscheck vs GSP was Koscheck getting outclassed and outwrestled. That shit was impressive. I don't know why some are making Josh Koscheck out to be this shitty fighter, because he's clearly a solid fighter, who is difficult to finish.


----------



## Korsakov (Nov 24, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Lytle's known for being near impossible to finish. Lytle's also known for having much much better BJJ than Kos.


yea, and kos is known for being so easy to finish... :confused05:

don't nack on gsp for not finishing kos when hughes couldn't even finish lytle.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

EGO KILLER said:


> am I reading this right or did I miss something? is Hughes vs. GSP for the title? or are they fighting for a title shot? because if its for a shot that was a dumb move for matt. either way I hope Matt takes it


It's for the interim title


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

wukkadb said:


> I agree that the Bj Penn fight is not that good of a reference, but I definitely think GSP's performance vs Koscheck was more impressive than Hughes' performance vs Lytle. Idk how you can argue that one


It was more impressive for the fact that GSP outclassed Kos in the wrestling department. It wasn't impressive how he couldn't finish him though. If GSP's BJJ was truly as good as Hughes', he should have finished. Hughes was fighting a guy with much better BJJ than Kos, who is also known for being hard as shit to finish. GSP's was prolly more impressive though (yet still as boring and uneventful as Hughes/Lytle). I don't even remember why we are talking about this now I gotta go back and look.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Korsakov said:


> yea, and kos is known for being so easy to finish... :confused05:
> 
> don't nack on gsp for not finishing kos when hughes couldn't even finish lytle.


Kos has been around for 3 years, is 9-2, with 1 loss coming via decision, 1 loss via submission.

Lytle has been around for 8 years, is 24-15, with 13 of his 15 losses coming via decision.

:confused02:

All I'm saying is that it was expected to see Lytle not get finished, whereas I would think that if GSP was able to outwrestle the wrestler, you would think he would be able to finish as well. Fickett finished him, why couldn't GSP. Not saying he's horrible for not finishing Kos, but that it was unimpressive and unexpected, in that sense. Lytle getting taken to a decision is nothing new.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

This should be a great fight, alot of people will say that GSP hasnt been training for a fight but I dont think that it will really impact GSP that much as he has trained for Hughes twice and a WW the size of GSP would have to stay in good shape constantly as other wise he would be in a mad rush trying to burn weight and wouldnt have enough time to actually train for a fight.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Oh man, after watching TUF 6 I have become a fan of Hughes. But at the same time, I am also a really huge fan of GSP. I don't really want either fighter to lose, but hey someone has to. This fight could really go either way.


----------



## Korsakov (Nov 24, 2007)

MMA math is the dumbest thing in the world so you're wasting your time.

you claim hughes is the superior fighter but last time i checked, he got wrecked by GSP. he got straight up destroyed. GSP is the superior fighter.



WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Kos has been around for 3 years, is 9-2, with 1 loss coming via decision, 1 loss via submission.
> 
> Lytle has been around for 8 years, is 24-15, with 13 of his 15 losses coming via decision.
> 
> ...


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

I Just Got Tickets To Ufc 79!!!!!!!!!

This May Be The Greatest Day Of My Life!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Onto BJ Penn. BJ was healthy and conditioned well for the Hughes fight, he was at the lowest peak of his career for the GSP fight. Both fights he locked in a triangle, both fights the bell saved them from getting subbed by said triangle.


I am a supporter of BJ Penn as well, not to the level you are - and don't want to question your post...but I remember the Hughes triangle/arm bar that Penn had locked up at UFC 63. I don't, however, remember Penn ever having GSP even close to being in a triangle. He attempted a gogo at the very end of the 3rd, but it wasn't even close, and he got an elbow dropped on him to end the fight. 

Why are we STILL discussing Hughes/Lytle & GSP/Penn? I think the fight at hand is the rubber match between you know who...for the Interim strap.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Two interim titles now :confused05: This fight should have been saved to main event on its own. Just because its the end of the year doesn't mean they have to throw everything out the window, oh well. I'm pumped as usual, but in both fights Hughes had trouble controlling GSP, I can't see that changing.

So the title took a long hiatus to make a huge grudge match, which can potentially be thrown out the window if GSP tools Hughes again.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Korsakov said:


> MMA math is the dumbest thing in the world so you're wasting your time.
> 
> you claim hughes is the superior fighter but last time i checked, he got wrecked by GSP. he got straight up destroyed. GSP is the superior fighter.


Are you putting words in my mouth or are you talking to someone else? What MMAmath do you speak of? When did I ever say Hughes was a superior fighter to GSP. Last I checked people were saying quite the opposite. Oh and you seem to have forgotten that Hughes has in fact beaten GSP once also.

I agree that MMAmath is dumb so whoever you're actually talking to better stop!


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

T.B. said:


> I am a supporter of BJ Penn as well, not to the level you are - and don't want to question your post...but I remember the Hughes triangle/arm bar that Penn had locked up at UFC 63. I don't, however, remember Penn ever having GSP even close to being in a triangle. He attempted a gogo at the very end of the 3rd, but it wasn't even close, and he got an elbow dropped on him to end the fight.
> 
> Why are we STILL discussing Hughes/Lytle & GSP/Penn? I think the fight at hand is the rubber match between you know who...for the Interim strap.


Yea I don't remember how we got on that discussion this thread was a mess earlier and I was typing like a madman trying to keep up. You're right it was a gogo I haven't seen the fight in a while but I do remember him having it locked in pretty tight, GSP getting stuck and eating some solid punches to the face, and then the bell ringing. I could be wrong but that's what the old noggin is telling me.


----------



## purple_haze (Oct 24, 2006)

man they just salvaged this fight card. Not to say the silva/lidell match is bad, but damn i can't believe they threw that in when they didn't have too. I can't really help but feel bad for st pierre on how short he took this fight, i mean he hughes has been training for the last four months for the serra fight so he would be in more shape than gsp. Lets hope gsp can train and get up to speed to fight somebody like hughes. this announcement really made my day considering that the silva and lidell match up has been dragged on forever and i don't really know to what to say about the fighters except that lidell is gonna go down hard.....


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

GSP, Hughes, Silva, Liddell, Sokky, Machida. Solid card, ,and everybody is saying the ufc is losing it....


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

Terry77 said:


> Two interim titles now :confused05: This fight should have been saved to main event on its own. Just because its the end of the year doesn't mean they have to throw everything out the window, oh well. I'm pumped as usual, but in both fights Hughes had trouble controlling GSP, I can't see that changing.
> 
> So the title took a long hiatus to make a huge grudge match, which can potentially be thrown out the window if GSP tools Hughes again.


calm down terry dont have a heart attack lol  jk i knew it would b hughes/gsp 3 tho!:thumb02:


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm still game for this card tkospike. GSP/Hughes 3 is still huge, but I can't see the fight going any different than the other two. Hughes had trouble with St. Pierre in the first, but still locked in the armbar. If he can't put St. Pierre on his back, he's toast.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

AtomDanger said:


> You're right, he did out wrestle him. But he didn't beat him.
> He out wrestled him and won a decision.
> He couldn't stop him, and obviously couldn't stop Serra.


What's your point? Matt Hughes couldn't finish a natural 115lber in Sean Sherk, whereas GSP did emphatically.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

GMW said:


> As a fighter then, I'd think you'd respect a more technical match then just running in for a knock out. Sometimes its better to play it safe, i wonder if i could get a link to the fight, i'd be interested in rewatching it.


MMA TKO » Georges St. Pierre vs Josh Koscheck UFC 74 Fight Video


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> What's your point? Matt Hughes couldn't finish a natural 115lber in Sean Sherk, whereas GSP did emphatically.


Fedor didn't finish CroCop or Semmy Schilt


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Terry77 said:


> Fedor didn't finish CroCop or Semmy Schilt


Well Big Nog didn't finish Heath Herring!


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

nickman9000 said:


> raise01: raise01: raise01: raise01: raise01: GSP for taking this fight on short notice(and will still whupp Hughes).
> QUOTE]
> 
> hell yeah:thumb02:


----------



## BrAinDeaD (Oct 15, 2006)

Hughes finished GSP in the first round. GSP finished Hughes in the 2nd round. Boo ya! 

Just kidding. MMA math is unreliable.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

It took Herring three rounds to finish Giant Silva and Minowa one!!!!!


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

wukkadb said:


> Well Big Nog didn't finish Heath Herring!


:laugh:


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Fedor>all said:


> MMA TKO » Georges St. Pierre vs Josh Koscheck UFC 74 Fight Video


Thanks, man :thumbsup:


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

GMW said:


> Thanks, man :thumbsup:


You're welcome, enjoy! :thumb02:


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

Fedor>all said:


> BJ Penn couldn't finish Matt Serra, and Matt Serra could finish GSP!
> 
> 
> :laugh: This topic is hilarious.


frank shamrock could destroy them alll muahhahahahaha:laugh:


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

So UFC 79 is saved...nice.

I actually like Hughes in this match more than I would if Hughes vs. GSP was scheduled ahead of time. The short notice will play more of a role in GSP's case because, while he's still training of course, he wasn't actively training for a fight. 

But, GSP has every tool to beat Hughes. If Matt can't take him down, expect a finish. It'll be closer than GSP/Hughes II, but GSP is gonna take it.


----------



## PanKrato (Mar 5, 2007)

Holy SHIT! R U SERIOUS!!?
GSP vs Hughes 3 !?!?!?! 
O M G!!


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

all I can say is....FUKC YES!...the initial **** up has been fixed! I am so pleased with this decision, well done UFC. This card is made.


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

A lot of you are putting down GSP's performance with Koscheck, but as I recall, a lot of you actually had Koscheck to 'dominate' GSP because of his lack of 'mental strength'. So what does GSP do? He out-wrestles, out-strikes and straight up out-classes Koscheck, so then you all complain that because he couldn't finish Koscheck, that means that he is a shit fighter! Wow...



Fedor>All said:


> Hughes is a dangerous match-up for GSP, everyone just chooses to remember the second fight, but no one seems to remember the first where Hughes schooled GSP in the grappling department.


I remember that fight being very close, with Hughes only really winning because of GSP's inexperience. Don't forget that fight was almost 4 years ago now, while their second fight is just a year old. It's more logical to refer to the second fight over the first.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

SuzukS said:


> A lot of you are putting down GSP's performance with Koscheck, but as I recall, a lot of you actually had Koscheck to 'dominate' GSP because of his lack of 'mental strength'. So what does GSP do? He out-wrestles, out-strikes and straight up out-classes Koscheck, so then you all complain that because he couldn't finish Koscheck, that means that he is a shit fighter! Wow...
> 
> I remember that fight being very close, with Hughes only really winning because of GSP's inexperience. Don't forget that fight was almost 4 years ago now, while their second fight is just a year old. It's more logical to refer to the
> second fight over the first.


Oh, I agree with what you're saying, I'm just saying that this really is the rubber match and both guys have the ability to potentially win. As for their first fight, GSP was dominating it up until Hughes put him on his back. If I remember correctly, GSP tapped in the last 10 seconds of the first round?


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Fedor>all said:


> Oh, I agree with what you're saying, I'm just saying that this really is the rubber match and both guys have the ability to potentially win. As for their first fight, GSP was dominating it up until Hughes put him on his back. If I remember correctly, GSP tapped in the last 10 seconds of the first round?


He tapped at 4:59,


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

GMW said:


> He tapped at 4:59,


Yup he had 1 second left, and I guarantee that fight would of went to the 2nd round if he just tried to fight it for a second instead of instantly tapping. Maybe it was too tight of an arm bar, but it seemed like he tapped way too quick.


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

wukkadb said:


> Yup he had 1 second left, and I guarantee that fight would of went to the 2nd round if he just tried to fight it for a second instead of instantly tapping. Maybe it was too tight of an arm bar, but it seemed like he tapped way too quick.



I blame it on his corner. Somebody should have been SCREAMING that he only needed to hold on for another second or two.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

wukkadb said:


> Yup he had 1 second left, and I guarantee that fight would of went to the 2nd round if he just tried to fight it for a second instead of instantly tapping. Maybe it was too tight of an arm bar, but it seemed like he tapped way too quick.


I just think he panicked, knowing he was caught and was unsure as to how much time was left in the round. Does the UFC have a sound to signify the final 10-seconds of a round? Or is that boxing? I honestly can't remember...

But yeah, his corner should have been screaming not to tap, it was a really nice sub by Hughes though.


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

They have a sound at the 10-second mark. But in every sport, time feels differently when you're engaged in it as opposed to watching it.

Plus, that armbar was just so textbook and beautiful by Hughes, it was deep the second it was in.


----------



## buckwild (Oct 15, 2006)

kds13 said:


> So UFC 79 is saved...nice.
> 
> I actually like Hughes in this match more than I would if Hughes vs. GSP was scheduled ahead of time. The short notice will play more of a role in GSP's case because, while he's still training of course, he wasn't actively training for a fight.
> 
> But, GSP has every tool to beat Hughes. If Matt can't take him down, expect a finish. It'll be closer than GSP/Hughes II, but GSP is gonna take it.


Agreed but the short time may help GSP. I recall quite a bit of discussion around GSP's mental game following the Serra loss. How he wasn't focused for his title defense and how he fought much better after his losses. This short schedule just may provide the challenge and motivivation he needs to keep his mental game strong.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Kos has been around for 3 years, is 9-2, with 1 loss coming via decision, 1 loss via submission.
> 
> Lytle has been around for 8 years, is 24-15, with 13 of his 15 losses coming via decision.
> 
> ...


Lytles other 2 losses were from cuts, the guys never really been finished. I think it would be ALOT more impressive to finish Lytle than it would to finish Koscheck.

Seriously, people are acting like Hughes being unable to finish Lytle is more embarrassing than St. Pierre being unable to finish Koscheck.

Koscheck got caught by Fickett and got submitted, I don't believe that would have happened to Lytle.

Lytles one of the best defensive fighters in the UFC... People tend to forget that because he isn't a top 10 welterweight.

Although lets stop with the MMA math anyways. :thumb02:

EDIT: that wasn't directed toward you WL2FU, I said that so someone doesn't reply debating against my argument with "stop with the MMA math"


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

AtomDanger said:


> Superior fighter? Yeahhhh, the superior fighter gets KOed by Serra and goes to a decision with KOS lol


I don't see going to a decision with KOS as bad. He schooled him at his own game. Not to mention KOS hasn't been knocked out ever and only submitted once. (Hold on to the shorts more please)

Secondly a lot of things changed since the first fight with Hughes. GSP was largely unexperienced in the UFC (third fight) not to mention having to fight the most dominate WW in the sport at the time and it was still a good fight. Can't say the same for the second meeting, it was a total schooling. 

Matt Hughes has changed in my opinion and will never be champion again.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

There is no way this is a smart fight without the belt on the line. Glad to hear it, it's going to make the event a must buy. I'm also glad to see the UFC keeping the belt relevant, now lets square away the LW belt.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Yea I don't remember how we got on that discussion this thread was a mess earlier and I was typing like a madman trying to keep up. You're right it was a gogo I haven't seen the fight in a while but I do remember him having it locked in pretty tight, GSP getting stuck and eating some solid punches to the face, and then the bell ringing. I could be wrong but that's what the old noggin is telling me.


No biggie...I just wanted to clear things up. I haven't seen that scrap in quite some time. :thumbsup: Thank you my frien'.

Needless to say, I think everyone knows who I'm taking in this fight.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

GSP is a very inconsistent fighter. But Hughes doesn't seem 100% either at the moment. I say GSP. But I wouldn't bet on it.

Then Serra will beat GSP again:thumb02:


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

name goes here said:


> GSP is a very inconsistent fighter. But Hughes doesn't seem 100% either at the moment. I say GSP. But I wouldn't bet on it.
> 
> Then Serra will beat GSP again:thumb02:


How is GSP a very inconsistent fighter? Wtf?


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

name goes here said:


> GSP is a very inconsistent fighter. But Hughes doesn't seem 100% either at the moment. I say GSP. But I wouldn't bet on it.
> 
> Then Serra will beat GSP again:thumb02:


I agree with wukkadb, how is he inconsistent? He has two losses too two very good oponents with wins over like 10 top 10 people between 2-3 divisions


----------



## Korsakov (Nov 24, 2007)

[email protected] inconsistant


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

GMW said:


> I agree with wukkadb, how is he inconsistent? He has two losses too two very good oponents with wins over like 10 top 10 people between 2-3 divisions


I'm as big a GSP mark as you'll find anywhere, but I think I can help answer this question. 

What I think NGH was referring to in his post is: GSP's mental inconsistency. The man comes in like a monster for a bunch of fights, then he's on top of the mountain, and he comes in with a very fragile state of mind (watch his UFC 69 entrance if you have the event - look at his eyes, face) when he's a HEAVY favorite against a guy he likes and respects. If that's not the subject he was touching on, than I'm thrown off to! 

Check this:

UFC 46: Makes an immediate splash in the UFC, with a very hard-fought Unanimous Decision victory over a very tough Karo Parisyan.

UFC 48: Just dismantles Jay Hieron with relative ease. Fight lasts one minute, and some odd seconds.

UFC 50: Is fighting his "idol." VERY nervous during his entrance, can't even look at Matt during the stare down, performs pretty well, but is controlled for the most part, gets gutsy with a sub attempt, pays the price when he's beautifully countered. 

UFC 52: Comes in looking confident. Beats a tough Jason Miller down for 3 rounds.

UFC 54: Everyone expects him to be tested here. GSP comes in ready to go, and just takes apart Trigg...putting on a clinic on the ground.

UFC 56: Facing the shorter, stockier, takedown master in Sherk. Can't be taken down, looks crisp in the cage, pounds Sherk out against the fence in the 2nd round.

UFC 58: Comes out victorious in a VERY CLOSE, Split Decision to BJ. Gets all busted up in the fight, but finds a way to pull it out.

UFC 65: Enters like a beast once again. Stares a hole through Matt this time, and proceeds to dominate him in a way we've never seen anyone do before. New Welterweight Champion.

UFC 69: Enters looking nervous, sick, petrified, you name it. Striking is sloppy during the fight, BAM, gets tagged early and often. Serra proceeds to pound on his head until the ref stops it. Loses his title.

UFC 74: Comes back with a vengeance. We don't see many strikes from GSP, he counters Kos' strong points. Out wrestles and controls him for 3 rounds.

UFC 79: What will his mental state be this time? Guess we'll all find out the 29th.

He's kinda up-and-down....hope that's what you were referring to NGH.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

T.B. said:


> I'm as big a GSP mark as you'll find anywhere, but I think I can help answer this question.
> 
> What I think NGH was referring to in his post is: GSP's mental inconsistency. The man comes in like a monster for a bunch of fights, then he's on top of the mountain, and he comes in with a very fragile state of mind (watch his UFC 69 entrance if you have the event - look at his eyes, face) when he's a HEAVY favorite against a guy he likes and respects. If that's not the subject he was touching on, than I'm thrown off to!


I understand what you mean, but can we really use one fight to show he's inconsistent? As I recall, he was dealing with family issues at the time, and against matt hughes (the first time) he was just very young and wasn't ready for that level yet.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

GMW said:


> I understand what you mean, but can we really use one fight to show he's inconsistent? As I recall, he was dealing with family issues at the time, and against matt hughes (the first time) he was just very young and wasn't ready for that level yet.


Very good points that I forgot to mention. I could easily see how they'd weigh heavily on his mind.

EH! I, just like you, am trying to figure out NGH's logic behind his statement!


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

T.B. said:


> Very good points that I forgot to mention. I could easily see how they'd weigh heavily on his mind.
> 
> EH!, I, just like you, am trying to figure out NGH's logic behind his statement!


Yeah, well, he might be inconsistent but I'd sure like to think not, he's top 2 in my favorite fighters.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

BJ is inconsistant and he's my #1 favorite fighter. He is what he is. I don't think name goes here was trying to insult GSP in anyway.

GSP doesn't perform the same every fight. He either crushes the guy, gets crushed, or lays on them for 3 rounds. That doesn't make him a shitty fighter though.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

If GSP's record was 10-6 or something, I could understand him being called incosistent, but he has pretty much consistently destroyed everyone in the WW division. Yeah, he had a couple mishaps, but would you call that inconsistent? And the only fight he really got destroyed at was vs Serra, the first Hughes fight was extremely close


----------



## Slug (Apr 8, 2007)

“I’m actually rooting for Matt Hughes so I can beat his ass.”

Lol, gotta love Matt Serra. He is a pretty cool dude.

In any case, I'm still going to root for GSP.


----------



## Josh3239 (Mar 4, 2007)

Slug said:


> “I’m actually rooting for Matt Hughes so I can beat his ass.”
> 
> Lol, gotta love Matt Serra. He is a pretty cool dude.


More like a prick. 

He has been a B fighter his whole career and pulls a shocking victory over an unprepared both physically and mentally GSP, not to mention he got to that spot by beating a couple of rejects on TUF and all of a sudden he is Mr. Tough guy.


----------



## Korsakov (Nov 24, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> BJ is inconsistant and he's my #1 favo


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

Josh3239 said:


> More like a prick.
> 
> He has been a B fighter his whole career and pulls a shocking victory over an unprepared both physically and mentally GSP, not to mention he got to that spot by beating a couple of rejects on TUF and all of a sudden he is Mr. Tough guy.


Indeed I concur, I mentioned this on another thread. When a guy starts calling out another guy and talks trash. It is usually to make a name for himself and the trashtalker usually gets beaten down.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Korsakov said:


> [QU0TE=WouldLuv2FightU]BJ is inconsistant and he's my #1 favo


Say wha?


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

Great. This is exactly what I was hoping they'd do. Make it for an interim championship. The title's been on the shelf for too long already.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

I think/fear Hughes will not come to fight, since his unimpressive showing against Lytle. Also his lack of striking might get him in trouble.

However, I'm hoping for both fighters to come ut and give it their best!


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

If Hughes is smart he will not try and strike again. He needs to do what Hughes does best and thats GNP. GSP picked him apart with is lightning quick footwork, he was in and out of range like butter. Keep your hands up Matt and go for the TD. I think both fighters are great and have a good chance at each other, I'm undecided with a victor yet.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

It's pretty much as T.B. says. In comparison to Matt Hughes who although having less tools than GSP seems to fight every fight consistently. When Hughes looses it's because he's opponent rose to the occasion. In contrast when GSP loses, its because he fails himself. 
The GSP who lost to Hughes was not the same one who beat Hughes. The GSP who lost to Serra, is not the same one who beat BJ despite getting knocked up in the first round.

I like GSP. But he looked woozy going in to fight Serra, dehydrated, over trained or something.
BJ, CC, AA, all great fighters, but inconsistent.

I still think GSP will win. But it's hard to say so confidently.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

name goes here said:


> It's pretty much as T.B. says. In comparison to Matt Hughes who although having less tools than GSP seems to fight every fight consistently. When Hughes looses it's because he's opponent rose to the occasion. In contrast when GSP loses, its because he fails himself.
> The GSP who lost to Hughes was not the same one who beat Hughes. The GSP who lost to Serra, is not the same one who beat BJ despite getting knocked up in the first round.
> 
> I like GSP. But he looked woozy going in to fight Serra, dehydrated, over trained or something.
> ...


Yeah I like GSP but he is really inconsistent. On or Off


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

omg ufc 79 back on to be the best event of the year...I want hughes to win i just cant stand GSP


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

St. Pierre is going to knock him out again, no doubt.


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

i want gsp to win but hughes can definatly win theres always that chance


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

Why is everybody saying GSP is so inconsistent? He has fought a number of great fighters and has only lost twice??


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

Mc19 said:


> Why is everybody saying GSP is so inconsistent? He has fought a number of great fighters and has only lost twice??



i know.. i dont get it either. when he lost to serra he was way off but other than that he is one of the most well rounded fighters in the ufc. hes lost only twice and has fought almost only good opponents. inconsistent what ?:dunno:


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

AtomDanger said:


> As a fighter I do not consider two men rolling and striking a little then asking 3 peoples opinions of who did better anything to brag about. I do not consider that him beating Kos, he might have done better, *but he COULDN'T finish where Matt Hughes would have*.


Pure speculations. Shows how "objective" you are. An outcome of a fight is totally unpredictable, for all we know, Koscheck could knock out Hughes.

*Edit:* Btw, even though I'm a big GSP fan, I have to say that people are delusional when they say that GSP has a better ground game than Hughes. I would say Matt has better jitz than GSP and their wrestling is pretty even (slight edge to GSP because he is stronger and more explosive).

For people bringing up GSP's mentality again, I think this fight will answer everyone's question. This is another first timer for GSP so we can see how he deals with it.

His only two losses were all his first-timers - first title match and first title defence. This will be the first time that he has to fight under "short-notice" so we will get to see how much he has developed mentally. Will he question his abilities and beat himself? Or will he learn from his past and overcome his mental limitations?


----------



## Rabid (Oct 7, 2007)

Was Matt Hughes obligated to fight at this event no matter who it was?

If the mental game has anything to do with this fight, then Matt Hughes has already lost. Matt wants to retire, he wants to go down to a good opponent and he may see this fight as his last. The UFC likely doubled Matt Hughes purse for the fight with GSP so that they could save the card and give Hughes a good retirement payday. They put alot of time and money into promoting this card and to have it sink because of an injury would mean they wouldn't make nearly as much money.


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

norway1 said:


> i know.. i dont get it either. when he lost to serra he was way off but other than that he is one of the most well rounded fighters in the ufc. hes lost only twice and has fought almost only good opponents. inconsistent what ?:dunno:


 yeah, 6 and 7 fight winning streaks against top guys is pretty damn good IMO.


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

IM so excited about this fight! wohoooo! 

GSP by axe kick to the body!:thumb02:


----------



## thai_fighter (Sep 10, 2007)

GSP by KO


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Wow I went away for one night and all the sudden this happens. Big fight kinda messed up for Serra.

This is a big main event. I mean I thinking GSP wins in a real close fight. But don't count out Hughes. I mean the guy is a real good wrestler and should have a better gameplan than in the second fight.

I'm kinda bothered with the different way Dana treats Sherk and Serra since Sherk was out for a long time with his shoulder and there wasn't an interm and the only reason for this delay was Dana putting them on TUF.


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Wow I went away for one night and all the sudden this happens. Big fight kinda messed up for Serra.
> 
> This is a big main event. I mean I thinking GSP wins in a real close fight. But don't count out Hughes. I mean the guy is a real good wrestler and should have a better gameplan than in the second fight.
> 
> I'm kinda bothered with the different way Dana treats Sherk and Serra since Sherk was out for a long time with his shoulder and there wasn't an interm and the only reason for this delay was Dana putting them on TUF.


Dana is friends with Sherk, but not so much with Serra. While I am EXTREMELY more pumped for GSP fighting over Serra, it does seem really unfair that if you buddy-buddy with Dana, you have all the time in the world. Plus the fact that the LW division has sooooo many great fighters compared to WW division, really bothers me.


----------



## LOJ (Mar 9, 2007)

Bottom line is there gonna fight, GSP will be ready.

Do you think he's forgotten when Matt Hughes was outside the cage laughing at him, Matt Hughes is getting owned again.


----------



## MMAmatt (Apr 8, 2007)

this is better then expected for me! anytime GSP fights i love it


----------



## DCDIME (Jan 10, 2007)

No matter what...I think we will all get a better fight with GSP/Hughes rather than Hughes/Serra. After the serra injury announcment,it felt like a kick in the nads...but this is way better...the rubber match. A belt is just a belt...the fights are all that matter.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

**** it I'm glad Serra injured himself. 
Hoping Hughes gets stomped............


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

GSP by TKO

this event will be amazing, best in a LONG time


----------



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm devastated. All the hype and the hatred between Serra and Hughes is gone and all the build up was for nothing. I did really wanna see Hughes vs GSP 3, but not now. I was looking forward to Hughes vs Serra more than any other fight for a long long time (except Randy vs Fedor and Chuck vs Wandy).

I want GSP to win because he really deserves it, but I also really want Serra to fight Hughes in a title fight.

Ah well, guess i'll just have to sit back and watch hughes get KTFO.......... again.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Best news to come out of the UFC in a long ass time. GSP will beat Hughes. But not as bad as the second time. Im so amped for this fight. I wasnt really to thrilled about anyone else fighting Hughes.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Not that little notice, still got a month to train properly, and its not like he's not been training at all. Fighters usually only take 6weeks for training anyway don't they, so he's only 2 weeks behind.

I've got a sneaky feeling Hughes is gonna take this. I hope he does in a way, as i wanted to see Hughes v Serra.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Brydon said:


> I'm devastated. All the hype and the hatred between Serra and Hughes is gone and all the build up was for nothing. I did really wanna see Hughes vs GSP 3, but not now. I was looking forward to Hughes vs Serra more than any other fight for a long long time (except Randy vs Fedor and Chuck vs Wandy).
> 
> I want GSP to win because he really deserves it, but I also really want Serra to fight Hughes in a title fight.
> 
> Ah well, guess i'll just have to sit back and watch hughes get KTFO.......... again.


For serious? I am so over this fight because of TUF.
Bring on Rush please.


----------



## chaoyungphat (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm kind of worried for GSP in this fight considering that he might not have the usual time to train for a fight, however I still think that GSP will own hughes for the simple fact that GSP is a much more athletic and versatile fighter than hughes. I wanted to see Serra vs Hughes but this fight just got me more excited for UFC 79. I can't wait.


----------



## El_Padre (Oct 31, 2006)

Having such a "short" notice, will, in my opinion, allow GSP not to get too much pressure before the fight. 

He will (should) use all the remaining time to think about the training instead of thinking about what people say he should or shouldn't do (like before his fight against Serra).

Trining is the only thing that should be in his mind so that he comes in the fight with the best possible shape.

He knows Hughes' game and of course this works the other way but, once again, I'll root for GSP. Not because I don't like Hughes (an awesome fighter) but just because a win should build up his confidence for the title shot. 

Remember that after his loss against serra, he said it changed a lot of things in his mind, that he could only come back stronger. He did so against koscheck. I'm just hoping this will happen again vs Hughes.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Yeah, much like others, I'm having a hard time figuring out why peeps think GSP is an inconsistent fighter. Guy has had more awesome performances than awful one's, which was one performance, and that was against Matt Serra. Even in his first fight with Hughes, GSP was able to look like a threat.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

I don't get it why people are worried that GSP has a short time to prepare and might not be ready. If anything Hughes might be suffering from ring rust since his last fight was in March, while GSP just fought a few months back.:confused02:


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

lol this thread is too funny, I was left this comment for my statement about GSP getting counter-subbed by Hughes:

"Hughes schooled GSP? right... you dumb ******* twat"

The funniest part about this comment, is that he POSITIVE repped me. :laugh:

Well done :happy01: and thanks for the rep!:thumb03:


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

GSP has 5 weeks warning of the fight not training properly isn't an excuse. I mean Bisping and Rashad had 5 weeks of warning. And some fighters who have advance warning only do 3-5 week training camps to begin with.

Hughes is better on the ground than GSP. In fact Hughes is better on the ground than almost anyone in the UFC which people don't seem to realize. 

The problem for Hughes is every round starts standing so if he gets Georges down in one round if he doesn't finish him he's going to be in Georges element to start the next round.

I got Georges but I'm basically 50/50 on this.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> I don't like this match for Georges, just because of how little notice he received. I still think he'll win, I just expect this fight to be a lot closer this time.


IDK. 5 weeks isn't that short a notice. Wanderlei took the Mark Hunt fight on a few days notice and ended up going the distance with him.


GSP is young hungry and in shape and with Greg Jackson in his corner he'll do fine. 

Iw as worried that GSP was going to be sitting out the rest of the year because of Serra injury. Thank go they got this worked out and saved the card


----------



## bazmagoo (Dec 31, 2006)

*GSP Favourite*

GSP must be considered the favourite in this fight. His wrestling outclassed Koscheck and his stand up, while not as dominant as many make it out to be, is better than Hughes'. Who has the better BJJ game is up for debate, but I think I'd have to go with Hughes on this one, just based on the face that he has shown it a few times. 2-1 for GSP makes him the favourite.

HOWEVER, GSP has taken this fight on 5 weeks notice. This may indicate he is overconfident in the result......last time GSP went into a fight overconfident, what happened? Oh ya, he got KTFO!!!

Still, I'm sure GSP will take it. 4th round TKO. :thumb01:

BTW - I am so freakin' happy we get to see this fight again, I was pissed when I heard Serra was hurt.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

wafb said:


> I don't get it why people are worried that GSP has a short time to prepare and might not be ready. If anything Hughes might be suffering from ring rust since his last fight was in March, while GSP just fought a few months back.:confused02:


Exactly And Hughes' last fight wasn't very impressive either


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

I actually think GSP's ground game has been rated less then Hughes by most people. When hes on top of you youre pretty much screwed. I dont think Ive seen him swept by anyone. 

Also the first Hughes fight GSP was pretty much dominating that round until he got caught. I dont see Hughes subbing him like that again.


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

If Serra is going to be out for awhile this is the fight that makes sense.

Hughes only has a few fights left. He gains nothing from fighting Alves, Fitch or Karo. 

I don't consider 5 weeks short notice; GSP has plenty of time to get in shape. 

I think Hughes has the bigger challenge. He has spent the last 3 weeks or more putting together a game plan for Matt Serra; after having spent 3 months on a reality show thinking about fighting Matt Serra. Now he has to shift gears to get ready for Georges...who basically stamped him the last time they fought. I think that is a bigger change psychologically than for GSP who is just moving up the timetable to fight for the belt.

I see GSP taking the third fight. I don't think Hughes will keep GSP on his back to work any g & p and I see GSP dominating the stand-up.


----------



## badguy (Sep 5, 2007)

This is going to be a great PPV. Liddel vs Silva, St. Pierre vs Hughes.

I'm going for GSP its time to pass the crown the the young more entertaining fighters (not saying Hughes wasn't entertaining). GSP has great take down defense to cover Hughes' attempts and Hughes better not be diving randomly because could get caught again.

I thinking TKO in third round for GSP but an entertaining fight overall.


----------



## nickman9000 (Sep 7, 2006)

If it's a draw, get ready for Hughes/GSP 4.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Deaner said:


> Have you hit your head recently? Perhaps ingested a mushroom or some kind of mind altering substance? Hughes is old and GSP has him solved like a Rubiks Cube. Did you not see GSP stuff Koschecks take-downs with ease? He moved like a member of Cirque De Solei! It was a thing of beauty to behold! And you're leaning towards old, haggard "gods gonna help me" Hughes.
> 
> *shakes head*
> 
> I'm not sure what happend to you WL2FU...but we're all a little concerned :confused01:


LOL...I think GSP can beat him with ease in the standup...but I still think Hughes is a bit better on the ground. GSP's takedown defense is ridiculous, but I have a feeling Hughes is gonna come out strong in this fight. He wants these last few fights to be epic. And Hughes is hard to doubt, he's pulled off a lot of amazing shit. He seems determined, and I think he will have a much better gameplan this time around. And I think Hughes learned his lesson in relying on God to carry him through a fight. I think I even remember him saying that in an interview once.

If he can't take him down though, which easily could end up happening, it's GSP all the way. GSP can beat him standing, and he can take Hughes down and pound on him if he wants. Don't know if he would wanna do that though, as Hughes isn't that bad off his back.


----------



## nickman9000 (Sep 7, 2006)

I got a question. Does GSP suck off his back? The only person I've ever seen put him ther was Hughes, and He got armbarred. Anybody seen GSP in gaurd in any of his other fights?


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

nickman9000 said:


> I got a question. Does GSP suck off his back? The only person I've ever seen put him ther was Hughes, and He got armbarred. Anybody seen GSP in gaurd in any of his other fights?


Yea when Serra was pounding his face.


----------



## Korsakov (Nov 24, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Yea when Serra was pounding his face.


wow you are so biased for hughes. 

what are you going to say when GSP beats hughes, again? are you going to eat your crow, or are you going to keep talking about all of GSP's weaknesses and how great hughes is?


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Korsakov said:


> wow you are so biased for hughes.
> 
> what are you going to say when GSP beats hughes, again? are you going to eat your crow, or are you going to keep talking about all of GSP's weaknesses and how great hughes is?


When did I mention Hughes? He asked when has GSP ever been on his back, HE was the one to mention Hughes, I mentioned the only other time, which was when Serra was pounding his face. Am I lying? Was Serra not pounding his face from his guard?

Funny how people get upset about subtle little comments like that when it has to do with their favorite fighter but if it's Hughes, ahh it's just funny right?


----------



## nickman9000 (Sep 7, 2006)

GSP's gaurd is his Kryptonite. AWWW sh!t.


----------



## Clivey (May 28, 2007)

I have to give alot of respect to UFC for putting this as the main event I really expected them to just leave it and have Chuck vs Wandy as the main event instead, but they listened to the fans and delivered the goods, props.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

nickman9000 said:


> I got a question. Does GSP suck off his back? The only person I've ever seen put him ther was Hughes, and He got armbarred. Anybody seen GSP in gaurd in any of his other fights?


He's explosive off his back, sweeping whoever gets on top of him, including Hughes & Karo. He's no Shinya Aoki, but he has enough skill to survive. It's mostly a power thing with GSP.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Damone said:


> He's explosive off his back, sweeping whoever gets on top of him, including Hughes & Karo. He's no Shinya Aoki, but he has enough skill to survive. It's mostly a power thing with GSP.


I think GSP also swept Miller (or maybe just out-scrambled him), so his BJJ is not bad, just underutilized.


----------



## UseOf_A_Weapon (Aug 6, 2007)

st. pierre better live in the gym from here on out. I want him to win. i think this is the match that should have happened anyways. i understand why they had hughes fighting serra, but i like it better this way. shame serra had to get hurt. maybe he should go see the guys who fixed nate quarry... they seemed to have done a good job.


----------

